# Elritzenbestimmung



## Daniel_D (3. Jan. 2019)

Guten Morgen und auch hier noch ein frohes Neues


Ich habe schon in einem Aquarien-Forum gefragt, aber scheinbar die falsche Zielgruppe ...

Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen weitere neue Fische zugelegt.

Soweit haben sie die Unterbringung in meinem Aquarium angenommen und zeigen keinerlei Auffälligkeiten. Sehr hungrig und sehr aktiv.

In meiner Bewunderung war mir ,bis gestern, auch noch nichts Ungewöhnliches aufgefallen.
Gekauft wurden 19 Rotbauchelritzen. Beim Händler im Becken wurden sie bei etwas über 20°C gehalten.
Für die Jahreszeit ja eigentlich viel zu warm. Drum zeigten wohl auch gut die Hälfte der
Tiere schon einen deutlich roten Bauch. Dies verflüchtigte sich aber bereits, als ich die Fische 1/2h
nach dem Einkauf bei mir zu Hause im Transportbeutel betrachtete. Alle waren gleichmässig "blass".

Dies hatte ich dann auch erst mal als normal hingenommen. Die rote Bauchfärbung setzte dann erst
wieder nach zwei Tagen ein, ganz langsam. Mein Aquariumbecken hat aktuell 15°C - 16°C.

Was mir dann aber gestern aufgefallen ist, ich redete mir ein, ich hätte nur zwei weibliche Tiere
mitbekommen, weil nur zwei sich deutlich von den Restlichen unterschieden ...

Nach ein bischen Suchen mit google-Bilder kamen aber immer wieder Bilder, die das von mir
als weiblich erkannte Tier gar nicht als Rotbauchelritze bezeichnet, sondern als eine europäische __ Elritze,
wobei sich teils die Bilder zu den heimische Elritzen für meine Auffassung unterscheiden.
Bild 3 hier.

Bild 1 sollten eindeutig die gewünschten Rotbauchelritze sein.
Weiteres Suchen, weil ich mich gar nicht für die heimische Elritze interessiert hatte, zeigte dann ... auch diese männlichen Tiere sollen einen roten Bauch bekommen ... 

Bild 2 ganz links wiederum zeigt ein Tier, welches gut 2cm kleiner ist, wie alle anderen.

Könnte irgendwie beides sein, weil der schwarze Seitenstreifen viel breiter ist, als bei den Rotbauchelritzen, der Kopf deutlich runder und auch kein Platz an der Seite für die goldene Färbung überig ist. Dafür geht der schwarze Streifen aber noch durch und ist nicht unterbrochen.

Hat jemand vielleicht sachdienliche Hinweise, die zur Aufklärung führen könnten 
Und, wenn es hier tatsächlich ein Mix sein sollte, besteht da eine große Wahrscheinlichkeit,
dass es auch zu einer gemischten Zucht kommen wird ?
Die Tiere sind alle geichermassen zusammen, es sondert sich keines ab.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Jan. 2019)

Wenn ich mir das nachfolgende Bild anschaue ist die euro. __ Elritze auch sehr unterschiedlich in der Färbung und den Streifen.
https://www.alamy.de/elritze-eurasi...-eurasische-elritze-phoxi-image279742262.html

Wobei, wenn ich mir deine Tiere anschaue sind die wirklich sehr Unterschiedlich. Wie viele Tiere hast du?


----------



## Daniel_D (4. Jan. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das nachfolgende Bild anschaue
> 
> Wobei, wenn ich mir deine Tiere anschaue sind die wirklich sehr Unterschiedlich. Wie viele Tiere hast du?



Mahlzeit,

das die im Internet zu findenen Elritzen sich teils im Bild deutlich untescheiden, hatte ich auch schon festgestellt, drum
war das, bis auf wenige Funde, nicht wirklich hilfreich.
Hinzu kommt wohl auch, dass gerne Fotos von fremden Quellen benutzt werden, ohne zu wissen, was man da tut.
Selbst bei Händlern habe ich gesehen, man nimmt lieber schöne (c)-Fotos anstatt Bilder vom tatsächlichen Bestand.

Ich habe den Restbestand an Rotbauch-Elritzen aufgekauft. Es haben gesamt 19 Tiere den Weg in die Tüte gefunden.

Für meine Betrachtung sind es jetzt aber 16 Rotbauch, 2 heimische Elritzen und eine 50:50 Rotbauch oder heimische __ Elritze,
da diese nur etwa halb so groß ist, wie der Rest und das Muster noch nicht völlig ausgeprägt ist. Dennoch tendiert es eher
in Richtung heimische Elritze.

Verwunderlich für mich, da ich diese Tiere zuvor noch nicht hatte und auch keine wirklich nützlichen Informationen finde,
ist die Rotfärbung am Bauch. Hier hätte ich erwartet, dass die erst später einsetzen würde.
Beim Händler waren es jedoch gute 20°C. Bei mir angekommen war die Tüte bereits auf 17°C abgekühlt. Die Fische alle
blass, also keine Rotfärbung mehr. Denke mir mal, das wird der Stress gewesen sein.

Jetzt sitzen sie in 15-16°C und haben inzwischen wieder ihren roten Bauch. Jedoch ist dieser Zustand nicht dauerhaft.
Am Abend, wenn das Licht langsam ausgeht, ist etwa der maximale Rotzustand erreicht. Es sieht im fast Dunklen sogar so
aus, als würde das Rot leicht leuchten.

Morgens früh sind sie fast alle wieder blass. 
Sie bekommen aber recht schnell wieder ihren roten Bauch. Natürlich nicht alle 
Sie stehen absolut ruhig und werden in der Nacht nicht erschreckt, wobei die alle überhaupt nicht schreckhaft sind.
Ganz im Gegenteil, die kommen sofort an die Scheibe und Oberfläche, wenn sie etwas bemerkten, wohl in der Hoffnung es würde was zum
Schnappen geben. Sind alle samt sehr verfressen ...


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Jan. 2019)

Rotbauchelritze (Chrosomus erythrogaster) https://koicompetence.de/Rotbauchelritze-Chrosomus-erythrogaster
Nur um zu klären von was wir genau sprechen. 
Denke bei 16 Chrosomus erythrogaster würden mich die zwei drei anderen nicht störren. Besonders wenn die mit im Schwarm mit schwimmen. Sollen die später in einen Teich.


----------



## Daniel_D (4. Jan. 2019)

Von Stören könnte für mich erst die Rede sein, wenn es für mich irgend welche negativen Einflüsse gäbe.
Bisher verhält sich der gesamte kleine Schwarm harmonisch, auch beim Fressen.

Beim __ Gründling hatte ich da schon mein Bedenken gehabt, obwohl er auch als friedlicher Fisch genannt wird,
dennoch deutlich größer und wohl auch rücksichtsloser, wenn es um eventuellen Nachwuchs geht.

Ein Wunsch wäre der Teich, wenn ich es schaffe ihn für dieses Jahr noch zu vergrößern.
Ich habe allerdings noch nicht gesehen, wie sich Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen, Regenbogen-Elritzen und Rotbauchelritzen
alle zusammen vertragen. 
Meine bisherigen Beobachtungen zeigen, das sich Moderlieschen und Regenbogenelritzen sehr gut ergänzen, beide sehr flink.
Bitterlinge und Moderlieschen sind auch recht friedlich beisammen und ergänzen sich sher gut.

Aber, wie mir scheint, Regenbogenelritzen und Bitterlinge ... da stimmt irgendwie die "Chemie" nicht.
Um so länger die Regenbogenelritzen bei den Bitterlingen sind, um so mehr ziehen sich die Bitterlinge zurück.
Sie werden nicht attakiert. Die Regenbogenelritzen sind noch recht klein, aber, ich vermute mal,
einfach viel zu quirrlig und schnell, wenn es Futter gibt.Die schaffen es, sich große Flockenstücke ins Maul zu
stecken und zu schlucken, was ich eher einem großen __ Bitterling zutrauen würde.

Als die Bitterlinge noch alleine mit den Moderieschen waren, waren die Bitterlinge, wenn es Futter gab, recht flott unterwegst. 
Holten sich die Flocken teils von der Oberfläche ab oder wirbelten die Wasseroberfläche auf, damit die Flocken schneller sinken.
Inzwischen sind sie aber schon fast zu Bodenbewohnern geworden und "gründeln" sehr oft.
23 Bitterlinge zu 20 Regenbogenelritzen.


----------

